# alternative to soda drinks?



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

i was wondering if there is an alternative soda drinks like Pepsi because I've had natural soda such as Zevia but it doesn't really have that burning after taste sensation like regular soft drinks ?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

You can get sodas made with real sugar instead of artificial ingredients.


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Perrier


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Eat fruit. It is what nature intended for us. It is sweet, sour and refreshing. It also has vitamin C and antioxidants in it. any kind of fruit. It's all good...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

jonny neurotic said:


> Eat fruit. It is what nature intended for us. It is sweet, sour and refreshing. It also has vitamin C and antioxidants in it. any kind of fruit. It's all good...


this is a poor suggestion. he needs a beverage to replace soda and we all know to eat fruit. poop this post.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

SilentLuke said:


> this is a poor suggestion. he needs a beverage to replace soda and we all know to eat fruit. poop this post.


Bite me.

It was a valid suggestion. Fruit has lots of water in it so it quenches your thirst and it is sweet so it satisfies your sweet tooth too. And it is much healthier than drinking sugar heavy, artificially coloured beverages. Not that I don't like the odd pepsi or Dr.P from time to time but there is a reason why I didn't catch the cold that was being passed around my family this christmas.


----------



## FraserBlade (Dec 30, 2012)

I drink quite a bit of carbonated flavoured "spring water"

Y'know, it's probably got nearly as much sugar in it as regular soft drink, but it makes me feel better, so screw reality.

or just drink softies.

you're going to die anyway, screw everyone, drink Dr Pepper like a boss, love life.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry, I don't have an alternative. But I do know the throwbacks made my Pepsico are made with real sugar, if that's better? I'm having an issue with this, too. I'm trying to cut out pop completely, but I am seriously addicted to root beer. I want it all the time.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

OMG forget soda, bolthouse smoothies ALL THE WAY :lol tastiest thing ever


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Sniper Wolf said:


>


I love those! Only can get the orange and tamarind flavors here.









But then I try not to drink so much sugary stuff now. I drink milk and that almond milk mainly now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ACCV93 said:


> OMG forget soda, bolthouse smoothies ALL THE WAY :lol tastiest thing ever


I second this.


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Water, orange juice, jarritos is good.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

You can buy sparkling water that has no calories or sugar/sweetners.


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE (Dec 31, 2012)

cordial or tang(what they drink in the USA)

If your after weight loss or you value your kindeys and or liver......do not drink soda.

I used to drink the stuff like water and it caused massive weight gain and a fatty liver.
Stopped for a year and I lost 15 kg's and my liver is fine.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

U-fizz DIY carbonation kit? Carbonate whatever you can get your hands on.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Carbonated water on its own, or added to juice is tasty. They have flavored carbonated water you can buy if you want some variety. Like people have said, if you absolutely need a soda fix, go for the stuff that's made with real sugar. 

It can be difficult to stop drinking soda, but it's well worth the effort. When I decided to stop drinking soda (after high school) I noticed I dropped 5 lbs almost instantly. My boyfriend said cutting soda out of his diet was a matter of re-training himself to be happy with natural (instead of artificial) sweeteners. It's insane how bad that stuff is for you.


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

MIO Energy Water Enhancer is a healthy alternative and helps people lose weight according to many Amazon.com user reviews. Hope this helps!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sugar free carbonated drinks work for me and they taste better. Haven't had soda this century and don't plant to.


----------



## westcoast (Jan 9, 2013)

Nothing in any pop diet or sugar is good. Since I stopped drinking pop I've lost 12 lbs in 3 weeks. whey Protein shakes, water, coffee, green tea sometimes, and more water.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I like to add seltzer to fruit juice sometimes, or flavored seltzer. Though I am a major seltzer addict, I could live on it, no other liquids and no food.


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl (Nov 5, 2012)

Carbonated water with flavor ?


----------



## AntiGravitySlimePig (Jan 22, 2013)

Kombucha if you're looking for burning aftertaste. You can brew it yourself! I brewed it up until winter, and I'm totally gonna start back up in the spring. :3


----------



## Anoeth (Jun 23, 2010)

Sparkling water with that syrup added like black currant ribena or citrus.
I went off coke by going to iced tea (the sweetened kind) and fruit juices, then to tea with honey then weaned off sweetener and then water. Going from the bubbly and sweetness of soda straight to water was too much.


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

wahdur?


----------



## Switchsky (Nov 6, 2012)

I used to be big time soda addict, 1-3l a day.
I've started exercising everyday / drink water or coffee instead.
The first month was just biking 30-60 mins a day, lost 10kg there.
Second and 3rd i've just been biking and working out with weights and other exercises, already have a very improved physique and much thinner and more muscular than before.

So if you just need a replacement, go for water 
If you need the burning as you put it after a soda, you could always, like go for the Coffee + Rum / irishcoffee, it'll burn a bit, and cool you off better than a soft drink.
Or like, a cider, which has more calories but less sugar ;/ (but god they are refreshing)


----------



## ricymardona (Dec 17, 2012)

Instead of soda drink you can have fruit juice like orange fruit juice, apple juice, pineapple juice. These drinks are also beneficial for your health.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Coffee mix with brandy.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

While they are still soda (I guess), Izze drinks are 70% juice with sparkling water. They have that "burning /sparkly aftertaste sensation" that you described.









They also come in bottles and cans, if you have a preference!


----------



## GarySeven (Jan 25, 2013)

The only drink you need is water, nothing else. It is the best there is.


----------



## hgz145 (Jan 26, 2013)

Try Virgil's soda. They make flavors in root beer, cream, black cherry, orange, etc.

When I don't want to drink too much sugar, I drink flavored seltzer. My favorite is the strawberry flavor.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Water is certainly the best and most healthy thing to drink, but it is unrealistic to always drink only water.

I find tea to be the best alternative to soda, calorie free and it gives me some much needed caffeine!


----------

